# Charging "Empty Battery" Kindle 3 (keyboard) on new PC



## Disc-head (Feb 24, 2012)

I recently upgraded to a new Windows 7 PC.  My Kindle 3 unfortunately is indicating "Empty Battery".  Although I see an orange light on when I plug in the Kindle using the USB connection, the PC doesn't see the Kindle (presumably because of the empty battery) and therefore no drivers are installed even if it is left connected overnight. I therefore cannot charge the Kindle nor reset it and so cannot use it.  Help!

Are the drivers separately available on the web?  If I can install the driver on the PC would this then allow the Kindle to charge?

Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Disc-head!

Two Three questions--

Are you using the cable that came with the Kindle 3 to connect to the PC? And have you tried a different USB port? I believe you should be able to charge the Kindle through the USB even without a driver.

Do you have a USB wall adapter for a different device that you can use to charge the Kindle 3 from the wall? I use my Apple wall charger...

Betsy


----------



## Disc-head (Feb 24, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome to KindleBoards, Disc-head!
> 
> Two Three questions--
> 
> ...


Hi Betsy

In answer to your queries - Yes, I'm using the original Kindle USB cable. I've also tried all the USB ports with no success. Interestingly enough, I'm now finding Windows 7 tries to install the drivers but fails with the following error message "SE Blank RINGO No driver found." Does that mean anything to you?

I haven't tried my IPAD wall charger - am nervous differing voltage could damage the battery. If all else fails, I'll try it. I guess I just need a little juice in the battery for the installation to proceed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Disc-head said:


> Hi Betsy
> 
> In answer to your queries - Yes, I'm using the original Kindle USB cable. I've also tried all the USB ports with no success. Interestingly enough, I'm now finding Windows 7 tries to install the drivers but fails with the following error message "SE Blank RINGO No driver found." Does that mean anything to you?
> 
> I haven't tried my IPAD wall charger - am nervous differing voltage could damage the battery. If all else fails, I'll try it. I guess I just need a little juice in the battery for the installation to proceed.


It doesn't mean anything to me, we may have a few people who've had similar experiences. I don't have a Kindle 3, I have the Kindle 4 and a Kindle Touch, and Windows 7 Starter on my netbook but had no problems. I use my iPad block all the time to charge my Kindles. Of course, they're relatively new, no battery problems have shown up yet.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Disc-head, are you in the US?  Because any compatible wall adapter will work.  Lots are available (and actually, my K3/Keyboard came with one).  Outside the US, you do need to buy an adapter for your country, but, again, you don't need the 'official' Kindle one, just any usb-to-mains adapter that you can plug onto the USB end of the cord.  

For the record, I have Win7 on my laptop and my desktop and have not had any problems connecting my K3/Keyboard to either one.


----------



## Disc-head (Feb 24, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Disc-head, are you in the US? Because any compatible wall adapter will work. Lots are available (and actually, my K3/Keyboard came with one). Outside the US, you do need to buy an adapter for your country, but, again, you don't need the 'official' Kindle one, just any usb-to-mains adapter that you can plug onto the USB end of the cord.
> 
> For the record, I have Win7 on my laptop and my desktop and have not had any problems connecting my K3/Keyboard to either one.


Nope, I am in South Africa. I tried charging it for a couple of hours using my ipad wall charger but still no change. White screen of death -"Empty Battery". Won't reset either. I guess I'm going to have to take it up with Kindle directly for an exchange...

Thanks for the help...


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Drivers are not needed for the Kindle to charge from the PC, so I'm afraid that's not your problem. If the orange light comes on when connected, it is trying to charge.

I've typed other ideas several times, then realised that you've done all these things already! 

So I suspect that you'll need to call Kindle CS. I suspect they will firstly ask you to leave the Kindle plugged into your PC overnight, then try to restart it (hold the power switch to the right for at least 30 seconds).

It might be a good idea to do that again before you ring them just so you can be sure.


----------

